# Wow!! I love this gun!!!



## lswoody (Nov 5, 2012)

This last spring i was in walmart and saw that they had some blackpowder rifles marked down. I saw one that was stainless steel and was $120.00!!! I looked at it, it was a CVA Optima in 50 cal. Had some scuff marks on it and got 10% more off because of the scuff marks. Tax and all i paid just under $120!!! Anyway i put my scope on it and shot it for the first time today. All i can say is that thing is sweeeeeeet!!!! It shoots so smooth, very lite recoil and the trigger is so smooth, crisp and clean!!! This rifle is very accurate too. I've never shot a T/C rifle before and some claim it is a better rifle. But even for the regular price of $274 for the Optima, i cant imagine a T/C being so much better and be worth the $100 extra. Might be but cant see it. All i can say is if you want a quality bp rifle, give the CVA Optima a look. I think you will be impressed.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice score for cheap money! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice find. Those optimas are popular here


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 6, 2012)

Optimas are good. I scored a similar deal last year from traditions off their websites deals page.


----------



## lilscrappy (Dec 10, 2012)

HI..... lswoody
AHM.. ITS OK..


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 10, 2012)

I have one to. Killed alot of things with it.


----------



## JasonLester (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a TC hawkin from years ago and that thing will flat out shoot and its open sighted.... Great gun... However when inline ML came out I picked up a CVA open sights third or fourth shot killed a nice big doe for me... For a rifle on the cheap side I was impressed... And they have come a long way since then. I've actually been thinking about a new inline... I'll give the optima a look ... Especially if I can find a deal like that.


----------

